# Ed's Bait Shop Report



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Anglers are reporting fair to excellent success on Devils Lake. Walleyes continue to be caught in Pelican Lake, the north shore of the Flats, the cattails of the smaller bays (No Fish, Bad Boy, Howards), the trees near the Mauvee, the Gap, Windsor Island, & Patience Point. Other areas producing fish are the Ft. Totten area, north end of Creel Bay, the Storm Sewer area, and Skadsen's Bay. Anglers are pitching small shad raps and countdowns in 1-4 feet of water on the windy shores; trolling bottom bouncers with spinners in 10-14 or 20-24 feet; or using slip bobbers with small jigs or a plain hook tipped with nightcrawlers or leeches. The larger fish continue to come from Pelican Lake. Please keep in mind that walleyes over three to four pounds are not the best tasting, but are great at reproduction. Pike continue to be caught in most all areas with the north end of Creel and Six Mile Bays being the best bets. Try cranks, spoons, or smelt. White bass fishing's been hit and miss. The bridges and the rip rapped roads/highways are the better spots. Try the Hwy 57/20 area, the dike just off Hwy 57, the Grahams Island Park road, or the north shore of Pelican Lake. Firetiger or blue and silver cranks, or jigs tipped with minnows are working the best. Anglers are starting to catch a few perch while fishing for other fish, but have not really been able to get a good bite going. Things seem to be running a little late this year and this should start picking up. This weekend is the Devils Lake Annual Walleye Tournament and we wish the full field of 150 teams the best of luck!!!


----------

